# Right angle viewfinder



## zsolex (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi!

Has somebody bought 3rd party angle viewfinder for any Canon ( specially 7D) on Ebay?
With 1.25x magnification is everything viewable in the viewfinder or something is missing?


----------



## Flake (Feb 18, 2011)

I have the seagull version with 2X but to be honest unless you really are at an awkward angle the live view with it's 10X available mag and the ability to move it whever you need to see it a much better option. It gives a better picture too as it locks the mirror up.

And yes with the higher mag you will lose some of the scene. You haven't said what you want to use it for though, normally it's macro, I'm afraid live view has killed off the usefullness of the anglefinder to a large extent.


----------

